# Vibe kayaks??



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

Does anyone have any experience with Vibe Kayaks? I see them advertised on Craigslist and other sites as well. They look feature rich for the price, but I don't see any NE Ohio dealers to look at them.


----------



## ChrisW (Mar 31, 2016)

I have the 13' 2016 Sea Ghost with the new seat design and love it. Very nice for the price. Here is a pic with all my crap on it. I got mine in Loveland, OH just outside Cincinnati.


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

I believe Outdoor Recreation in Boardman, Ohio on Market St. sells them.


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

Thanks pooch for the info. I'll give them a call. Vibes website didn't list them, but maybe they didn't update the site. 
That's a bad ass looking sea ghost Chris!!!
I am kinda interested in the new yellowfin yak that they are releasing next month. I think it has the new seat too.


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Was there about a month ago looking at paddles and they had some Feelfree Lure series and pretty sure they had a couple Vibes. Not sure if there was fishing modles though.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Anyone have experience with the Yellowfin 100? Seems to be a blend between the SeaGhost 130 and the Skipjack 90. My application is skinny creeks. Thinking this might be a good option to keep my rear end dry where that may be a liability in the padded seat found in the 90


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

I've been looking into the yellowfin. The problem is, that it's so new. I think it's been on the market for less than a month.


----------



## BMagill (May 5, 2004)

I just bought a Sea Ghost from same shop in Loveland. It's down at the boat show now - I pick it up Monday!


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Let us know your thoughts once you get it in the water, BM


----------



## BMagill (May 5, 2004)

I paddled it for 10 minutes at the show and fell in love with the seat. Don't know how I lived without it. I got it home and started looking at laying out my gear and accessories and I am very impressed with Vibe's attention to detail. Nothing to snag a line on, all of my Scotty and gear track stuff fits, and my cooler actually sits sideways in the giant tankwell. Plano 3600 on each side of the seat, and I can coil my transducer cable up inside the covered cavity on the bottom. This is great because I hate exposed cables and I can drag the kayak anywhere without fear of transducer damage.

All in all, very little drilling will be required to get up and running (just anchor trolley and battery cable, which I intend to put under the deck).

The cockpit is well thought out, with the feet being 1"-2" lower than the area under the seat, meaning all water should flow to the foot scuppers rather than the seat scuppers. In general, all of the deck and cockpit has good drainage to a scupper; I can't find and area where water would pool (unlike on my Perception, where it tends to pool right under the arse...)

The included paddle is a little heavier than my current Day Tripper paddle, and it was "drippy" during my test, so I am not sure whether I am going to use it.

I did stand up on it in the demo pool at the boat show, and felt a little tippy but I am a big guy. I didn't fall in despite the crowd running 3-1 odds that I would...


----------



## USMC-BUCKEYE (Apr 2, 2010)

An OGFer and now Vibe Pro staff angler told me to check out the yellowfin. I'm looking into this too. I'm just not sure if a 10 footer is going to handle well on the scioto. I'll send my buddy this thread and maybe he can add some info for you and I.


----------



## USMC-BUCKEYE (Apr 2, 2010)

Ok so he apparently doesn't know his log in info anymore. His OGF name was big ticket. He's on Instagram and you tube. Pm me if you want the contact info to bug him. 

Ultimately he said the yellowfin is a great kayak for the price and folks he knows in Florida love them for the rivers down there and that it would work great up here. However he also said the Sea Ghost came out for 2017 in an 11 foot model and it is more geared towards fishing. I looked it up its 830 versus the 650. He has swayed me from the yellowfin in favor of the sea ghost because 180 bucks is worth it to me in the long run to have the better suited yak and I was on the fence of whether or not a 10 footer would be the best option for me. 

Hopefully I will be contributing more to this forum in the next few months.


----------



## ChrisW (Mar 31, 2016)

Sorry for the double post. I got an error when I tried to post a few days ago.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

The Yellowfin is a pretty sweet lookin 10 foot yak. However, that Maverick 120 SUP is lookin seriously sweet! I'd love to test paddle it!


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Seeking guidance on an dual purpose Kayak. Have a 9.9 hp aluminum v Hull now that I’m open to dumping if I can find a yak that can reasonably do most of what a smaller engine boat does for a single angler. 

Looking for a yak that can do lakes as well as creeks and rivers. With lakes in play I’m assuming pedal propulsion is warranted as is the ability to hook up electronics. Enough stability to stand up on the platform would be a plus too. On the other hand, when river fishing and lugging the yak to off the beaten path locations will necessitate something relatively light - probably a cart system, and one that stows away on the yak rather than left at the put-in. And the ability to plug the pedal hole when removed. 

I’ve looked at Hobie and they seem to offer a lot of accessories such as the stow away cart, electronics mounts, pedal propulsion, etc. Just curious if experienced kayak users might be aware of a better package/manufacturer.

https://www.hobie.com/kayaks/mirage-pro-angler-12/


----------



## Brutus Bluegill (Apr 30, 2016)

RiparianRanger said:


> Seeking guidance on an dual purpose Kayak. Have a 9.9 hp aluminum v Hull now that I’m open to dumping if I can find a yak that can reasonably do most of what a smaller engine boat does for a single angler.
> 
> Looking for a yak that can do lakes as well as creeks and rivers. With lakes in play I’m assuming pedal propulsion is warranted as is the ability to hook up electronics. Enough stability to stand up on the platform would be a plus too. On the other hand, when river fishing and lugging the yak to off the beaten path locations will necessitate something relatively light - probably a cart system, and one that stows away on the yak rather than left at the put-in. And the ability to plug the pedal hole when removed.
> 
> ...


Have you seen the new model Vibe is releasing next spring? Paddle, pedal, or bixpy drive, and a lot cheaper than a Hobie. But you can't buy one till spring.
https://vibekayaks.com/blogs/news/meet-the-2019-maverick-120-hybrid-kayak


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

RiparianRanger said:


> Seeking guidance on an dual purpose Kayak. Have a 9.9 hp aluminum v Hull now that I’m open to dumping if I can find a yak that can reasonably do most of what a smaller engine boat does for a single angler.
> 
> Looking for a yak that can do lakes as well as creeks and rivers. With lakes in play I’m assuming pedal propulsion is warranted as is the ability to hook up electronics. Enough stability to stand up on the platform would be a plus too. On the other hand, when river fishing and lugging the yak to off the beaten path locations will necessitate something relatively light - probably a cart system, and one that stows away on the yak rather than left at the put-in. And the ability to plug the pedal hole when removed.
> 
> ...


Maybe look at a Riot PEDAL Kayak. Gmoore32 just picked one up for $799 + tax. Waiting for him to heal and review the ride. They look super stable.

https://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/brooklyn-kayak-company.350741/


----------

